# Please recommend a home removal company...



## jennyinabdn (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi there. We are moving to Dubai in August from Aberdeen and are looking for a reputable home removal company. I was also wondering what is the best way to source a house to rent, are there any good websites that I should be looking at?
Thanks
Jenny


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

jennyinabdn said:


> Hi there. We are moving to Dubai in August from Aberdeen and are looking for a reputable home removal company. I was also wondering what is the best way to source a house to rent, are there any good websites that I should be looking at?
> Thanks
> Jenny


Hi Jenny

When I moved out here, I used Pickfords who were very good. Door to Door service from leaving the UK to arriving in the UAE takes 4 weeks.

Good website to start your house hunting would be Dubizzle.com in Dubai | The best place to Buy a Property, Sell a Car, Find a Job & Much More in Dubai

But I would stay in a serviced apartment for a few weeks & have a good look around property types & also areas before you make any commitments on choosing where to live.

Craig


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We used AGS Fourwinds.

Complete end to end service, fast and courteous.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Shore Porters min


----------



## jennyinabdn (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Craig
Great, thanks, 4 weeks is pretty impressive, I will get in touch with Pickfords for a quote. Website looks good, I will have a proper squizz at it later. 

My husband is already in Dubai in a serviced appt so he will hopefully suss out out where we want to live etc. We are currently looking at either Springs, Meadows or Lakes - have you any experience of these areas?
Jenny


----------



## jennyinabdn (Jun 17, 2011)

Confiture said:


> We used AGS Fourwinds.
> 
> Complete end to end service, fast and courteous.


Thank u!


----------



## jennyinabdn (Jun 17, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Shore Porters min


cheers min!


----------



## brittp (Jun 13, 2011)

My company always uses Sterling Relocations, regardless of the destination. I have no idea how much they cost but given the service and how well everything was packed, I can't see them being cheap! Well recommended.


----------



## Ripped_off_in_UAE (Aug 6, 2011)

It is a real pity that shaming companies is not encouraged... I see people making recommendations about reputable companies.... so why not warn them about unscrupulous ones?

Trust me - the fear of losing all ones belongings is not a nice one... and the only way we were able to get our stuff was by paying more than double what was invoiced... and already paid for in full!

Further, it is not like we are the exception (for a bad experience)... I've been contacted by the Aussie who has been ripped off by this company when moving TO the UAE.  He is trying to follow up with the police and going to court... but this is at great financial (and emotional) cost. All he wants to do now is to leave Dubai becasue of this. The guy I work with was ripped off... I only found out about 3 weeks ago... one of his friends was ripped off. And there are other reports on the internet.

As expats - we should be looking out for each other... so try save people from bad companies... instead of only recommending the good ones.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Your comments would have been removed for legal reason, nobody wants to get taken to court for saying the wrong thing do they...

Positive comments would always be welcome by companies, hence this is why they dont get removed.

Sending a PM to an individual naming & shaming would be fine as its not on a public forum.

I for one would like to know which company you are talking about.

Once you have posted 5 times, your PM facility will become active


----------

